# Anyone going to Parelli next month?



## KellyB (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi ,

Myself and my friend are going to see Parelli at the NEC next month, 9th - 10th August. Its fair to say that we are VERY EXCITED  about seeing Parelli at work. I am really into the Intelligent Horsemanship techniques and follow both Monty Roberts techniques and am just starting with the Parelli methods. 

Unfortuanetly I don't have a horse to practice on at the moment, I am waiting until we have bought land this / next year before I buy a horse so that I have my own facilities, including roundpen.

Is anyone else going to Parelli at the NEC next month and does anyone else share my passion for this kind of thing? 

I would love to hear from anyone who has applied either of the techniques to their or other people's horses??


----------



## EmileexXxStrange (Aug 13, 2008)

heyya i went to the parelli confrence this year it was really good last year was fantastic aswell i got 2 horses which i use parelli on i'm not much of a believer in monty roberts lol my mum has seen him at a confrence = / but parelli has made a real difference with my horses i got 2 youngsters and they have the best temperment  message back


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds interesting.. My kids would probably love it.. 
Hope you have a fab time..


----------

